# sword plant problem



## pokagon55 (Jan 31, 2006)

My sword plant is wasting away at the tips. The tips are turning yellow and the leaves have holes in them. part of them are black. The leaves are white and green but then the edges start to turn. Can anyone tell me what could be the problem? My tank is 46 gal. and the lights are 90 watts. I have been using flourish excel and a iron product with potassium. It is called API leaf zone.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_nutrient.htm


----------



## pokagon55 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks Damon, I think that will help. By the looks of it and the info. there is a Potassiam problem. Maybe use Flourish Potass.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like a good start.


----------

